# Holy cow! Black walnut Carolina slab



## brianh (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow, is this thing a work of art. I'm afraid to use it! Beautiful, heavy, impeccable craftsmanship. I'd love to use the provided feet, but as I'm vertically challenged, they raise the board a bit too high for my comfort. I've got an Architec Smart mat under it which hopefully is fine? Water should not be an issue underneath.

Not a great pic, but...






Brian


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 17, 2013)

You could trim and inch or so off the legs of your prep table. Who will know? HA


----------



## brianh (Jul 17, 2013)

HAHA! You know, though, you've given me an idea... it IS on wheels...


----------



## ejd53 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah, they're stunning. I love my walnut.


----------



## brianh (Jul 19, 2013)

It's truly functional art. Even the feet (which are now back on it) are beautiful.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 20, 2013)

brianh, I'm in the same boat. I use a chef's cart to do all of my prep work and it's a little bit higher than my counter top. With my black cherry cutting board on top of the cart, it almost makes me feel like I could rest my chin on the board without bending down. I just got used to it.


----------



## brianh (Jul 20, 2013)

I had the same feeling until I took off the wheels. Perfect height now, which I'm so not used to. The other idea I had was a thick floor mat to raise me up a bit, but I'm happy now!


----------



## Salinger (Sep 8, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Congratulations.

May I ask your wait time for the board? From the day you paid to the day you received. Thanks!


----------



## brianh (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks! I've really been enjoying using it. Wait time was about 4-5 weeks, but there were some circumstances that made the wait especially long. I don't think this is typical.

I should add that I was upgraded to the walnut from my order of maple, to make up for the issues. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Salinger (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks, Brian. I'm on week 5 myself at the moment; hopefully this will be the week :thumbsup:. Yours is truly gorgeous. Enjoy it.


----------



## brianh (Sep 9, 2013)

What did ya order?


----------



## Salinger (Sep 9, 2013)

brianh said:


> What did ya order?


 
The same thing you have, just a little bit larger. I ordered a 2 x 18 x 24 'Carolina Slab' Walnut on 8/5. I'm betting it'll turn up soon.


----------



## brianh (Sep 9, 2013)

If you have questions, give him a call. Best way, IMO.


----------



## Salinger (Sep 10, 2013)

brianh said:


> If you have questions, give him a call. Best way, IMO.


I did this morning; seems he wasn't entirely satisfied with a recent shipment of walnut from a newer source so he took some extra time to ensure the walnut was up to standard . 

He's now got some walnut in now which he said was really beautiful so won't be long now for those waiting on walnut. I truly admire the consistency of his standards. Most impressive.


----------

